# Nonresident Any-Deer Bow Licenses Remain



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nonresident Any-Deer Bow Licenses Remain

Approximately 70 any-deer bow licenses are still available to
nonresidents in 2006, according to Carrie Whitney, licensing supervisor
for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

The Game and Fish Department began issuing nonresident any-deer bow
licenses March 1, and nearly 1,090 of the allotted 1,155 licenses for
2006 have been purchased.

Remaining licenses are issued on a first come, first served basis.
Nonresidents can print out an application for mailing at the Game and
Fish Department website, gf.nd.gov, or call 701-328-6300 to request an
application. Only one license is allowed per hunter.

The number of nonresident any-deer bow licenses available is 15 percent
of the previous year's mule deer gun license allocation. The department
issued 7,700 mule deer licenses in the 2005 deer gun lottery.


----------

